# Ratcheting Micro-Bit Driver



## junkelly (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all. I saw this in a catalog and thought of y'all. It is a ratcheting driver for microbits, with several bits included. The only thing I would complain about is the lack of phillips #000 and Torx #5 bits. However, the bits provided will take care of 95% of screws you come across.

I bought a set from Wiha Tools for $30-35. Although the bit selection was better, it did not include a ratcheting handle. If I didn't already have any microbits, I would definitely purchase this set. It is an excellent deal.


http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,43411,43417,61117&p=61117

Lee Valley has an excellent reputation for quality tools and customer service. They specialize in woodworking, kitchen, and garden tools. I bet if you stare at their catalog for a while (like I've been doing) you'll find plenty of intriguing items.  


-junkelly


----------



## eeTHr (Nov 22, 2009)

Coool. Christmas is coming, too! :idea:


----------

